# Will my fish eat amano sized shrimp?



## rudi.coetsee (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi. 

I have a 120l medium planted aquarium with some drift wood and made caves. Will my shrimp be fine? Here is my list of fish I have...

1 ruby shark about 6cm
3 zebra loaches
4 tiger barbs
4 otto cats
3 platties
2 guppies

Thanks for the help


----------



## rudi.coetsee (Jul 23, 2014)

rudi.coetsee said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have a 120l medium planted aquarium with some drift wood and made caves. Will my shrimp be fine? Here is my list of fish I have...
> 
> ...


----------



## dhan (Jul 23, 2014)

The only fish I know quite safe to keep with shrimp is Otto. All the others I highly doubt it. Though maybe they won't eat your shrimp at once.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl M (Jul 15, 2013)

The loaches and the Ruby Shark would be the question. Adult shrimp are generally fine with many of the smaller fish. Young shrimp will be eaten by most fish. If they can fit in their mouth most fish see shrimp as food. Amano shrimp offspring, as I understand it, won't survive in a typical freshwater aquarium anyway. They need salt water.

I have shrimp with Bloodfin Tetras, Serpae Tetras, and a Dwarf Gourami. Also have shrimp with a Siamese Fighting Fish. They are fine. The young are fair game though.


----------



## rudi.coetsee (Jul 23, 2014)

So what type of shrimp would be big enough for this tank? Tiger shrimp?


----------



## dhan (Jul 23, 2014)

I had amano with platies and swordtails for months. The amanos are ok. They sometimes swim freely among fishes. Looks to me as long as you keep them well fed, peace maintained but I won't say it was stress free to the shrimp.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl M (Jul 15, 2013)

My thoughts are, give some Ghost Shrimp a try. They are inexpensive and generally easy to find and pretty hardy. If they do well and don't get eaten then Cherry Shrimp would probably work. Some offspring might survive if you give them more cover. Most freshwater shrimp are fairly small. Bamboo Shrimp are bigger. They are filter feeders. Another option would be dwarf crayfish. They only get about an inch or so long and can be very entertaining.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

Well the shark and loaches naturally eat shrimp...size while vampire and bamboo shrimp seem cool but idk how well that'd work.


----------

